
Nigeria follows UK's example with pioneering free digital TV service - urumcsi
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/09/nigeria-follows-uks-example-with-pioneering-free-digital-tv-service
======
JamesMcMinn
Can you really call this "following the UK's example of free digital TV" when,
in the UK, you have to pay a £145.50/year licence fee, and in Nigera, there
will be a $5/year licence fee?

~~~
imglorp
They're even snooping around in people's WIFI streams to enforce that now.

